# Fresh Lake Fish!



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i caught 7 nice sized rainbow trout this weekend but couldnt seem to keep any of them alive on the 2hr trip home...how do u guys do it and whats some good ways to keep them alive in a tank to quarantine em?


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't even quarentine them at all. I live on the lake so its not a problem to get them up to my house. I guess its the risk I take. Maybe next time I will quarentine them in my 25 gallon tank first.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

what do u suggest doing to keep them alive for the 2 hr drive? i had a pump in there for a bout 30 min then the batteries went dead on it so i started using my mouth and they lived til about 10 min away..u guys think it was oxygen that killed them or what? i used the same water they were in i went fishing at a local lake here but its kinda hard to catch stuff there without a boat...wish we had a good lake around here heh...whats some good bait to catch trout i use cheese flavor powerbait seem to work the best in leadville but i dont catch anything at the one here and there are only trout in it....


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ahhh, you can't get much fresher than this. I live on a lake and caught some sunfish. Most were too big to feed to my fish, but one was just right. So I took this 6 inch sunfish and threw him in my 75g tank with my 5 5-6 inch rbps. They killed him pretty quick. I think the sunfish was preggo cause a thousand eggs flew out and went everywhere. They ate half of him and the head half was just laying there. When I came back about an hour later, the only thing that was left was his mouth and eyes. They must have been hungry. I am not too worried about disease because I have a powerful uv light in my sump. I wonder if I should do this with my 6 inch rhom. The first fish I caught was about a foot long. Maybe next time....


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh, btw, I am sure my two plecos in there will love the cavier!


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

coo, I was just in the mountains and caught some rainbow trout and was thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> what do u suggest doing to keep them alive for the 2 hr drive? i had a pump in there for a bout 30 min then the batteries went dead on it so i started using my mouth and they lived til about 10 min away..u guys think it was oxygen that killed them or what? i used the same water they were in i went fishing at a local lake here but its kinda hard to catch stuff there without a boat...wish we had a good lake around here heh...whats some good bait to catch trout i use cheese flavor powerbait seem to work the best in leadville but i dont catch anything at the one here and there are only trout in it....


 where im at nor cal i use rainbow or gren power bait nad my p's loved trout guts!!!!


----------

